# شرح فيديو لبرنامج sdr map & design roading v 6.5



## lemos2006 (10 مارس 2010)

شرح فيديو لبرنامج sdr map & design roading v 6.5


----------



## lemos2006 (10 مارس 2010)

الي كل اخواننا في قسم المساحة اقدم لكم اليوم شرح فيديو لبرنامح sdr map & design v 6.5 اتمني من الله ان ينال اعجابكم وان تكون بة فائدة لكل اخواننا في قسم المساحة


----------



## lemos2006 (10 مارس 2010)

اليكم رابط الدرس الاول ولاتنسونا من دعائكم
http://www.mediafire.com/file/joymmbjhymy/lesson 1.rar


----------



## أبوالمعتز (10 مارس 2010)

مشكور أخي العزيز درس رائع


----------



## raider_1 (10 مارس 2010)

حبيبي ربنا يبارك فيك
ونتمنى نشوف باقى الفيديوهات


----------



## mostafammy (10 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك ونتمنى نشوف باقى الدروس


----------



## lemos2006 (11 مارس 2010)

الي كل احبابنا اقدم لكم الدرس الثاني و اتمني من الله ان يستفيد الجميع وان يوفقنا الي مافية خيري الدنيا والاخرة 
وانا مستعد لاي استفسارات عن البرنامج 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/nknwwizdy4u/lesson2.rar


----------



## اشرف محروس (11 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mostafammy (11 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## africano800 (11 مارس 2010)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## mostafammy (11 مارس 2010)

اعتقد ان فى مشكله فى الدرس الاول عند فك الصغط


----------



## lemos2006 (11 مارس 2010)

الدرس الثالث 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/uykjvfm50ze/lesson 3.rar


----------



## محمد حمد الدلح (11 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حارس المصري (11 مارس 2010)

الدرس الأول غير صالح حيث لا يتم فتح الضغط


----------



## lemos2006 (11 مارس 2010)

الي كل من طلب الدرس الاول تم رفعة مرة اخري علي الرابط اسفل وهو غي مضغوط ولا تنسونا من دعائكم
http://www.mediafire.com/file/33xxozmnny1/lesson 1.wmv


----------



## حارس المصري (11 مارس 2010)

الدرس الثالث به نفس مشكلة الدرس الأول حيث لا يتم فك الضغط عنه


----------



## lemos2006 (11 مارس 2010)

الي كل من طلب الدرس الثالث تم رفعة مرة اخري علي الرابط اسفل وهو غير مضغوط ولا تنسونا من دعائكم
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ynjyzmymoyd/lesson 3.wmv


----------



## lemos2006 (11 مارس 2010)

تم رفع الدرس الثالث من جديد وهو ملف غير مضعوط 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ynjyzmymoyd/lesson 3.wmv


----------



## حارس المصري (11 مارس 2010)

نشكرك علي استجابتك السريعة


----------



## أبوالمعتز (11 مارس 2010)

اللسان يعجر عن الشكر 
سلمت وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (11 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## lemos2006 (11 مارس 2010)

اخواننا الاعزاء اقدم لكم الدرس الرابع وهو مهم جدا لزملائنا في قسم المساحة ارجو من الله ان يوفقنا واياكم لما فية خيري الدنيا والاخرة 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/n02fehmw2jo/4.wmv
وفي انتظار ردودكم الجميلة


----------



## mostafammy (12 مارس 2010)

مش عارف اشكرك ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟
شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك واكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## محمدكبوشيه (12 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fizeau (12 مارس 2010)

الف شكر ليك يا باشا بس ممكن تجيبلنا تركيبة الملفات دي من الداخل
انا دورت كتير عليها ومش لاقيتها ومحتاجها جدا في شغلي وخصوصا sdr و raw
انا عايز تحديدا التكوين بتاع الملف لما يكون فيه الارصاد والقياسات مش الاحداثيات النهائية
وشكرا


----------



## lemos2006 (12 مارس 2010)

الاخ الفاضل fizeau تابع معنا هذة الدورة وستجد ما تريدة لان هناك الكثير بحيث يمكن ان نقول ان الدورة لم تبدا بعد


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (12 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا اخي بس محتاجين البرنامج فممكن تعطينا رابط لتحميل البرنامج بالكراك


----------



## fizeau (12 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخي الفاضل lemos2006 علي المتابعة والرد السريع
المشكلة اني محتاج تكوين الملف المساحي الان لحل مشكلة كبيرة في العمل عندي قد تتسبب في وقف المشروع باكمله
فرجاء اذا كان عندك حل يساعدني اعلمني به الان ولك الف شكر

لقد قمت بالبحث في النت ولم اجد اي افاده فارجو المساعده بسرعه جزاك الله خيرا..


----------



## lemos2006 (12 مارس 2010)

الاخ الفاضل الذي طلب البرنامج هذا هو رابط البرنامج ماعليك سوي نسخ المجلد علي ال c وذلك بعد فك الضغط ستجد بداخلة مجلدين افتح المجلدmap sys داخلة ستجد ملف اسمة sdr map .bat قم بوضع اختصار لة علي سطح المكتب وقم بتشغيل البرنامج


----------



## lemos2006 (12 مارس 2010)

http://www.mediafire.com/file/0zioojmzygz/SDR_WINXP.rar


----------



## lemos2006 (12 مارس 2010)

الاخ الفاضل fizeau يمكن تكوين ملف ال sdr بعدة طرق ولكن اريد بعض المعلومات الهامة واهمها الداتا الموجودة عندك عبارة عن اية ( ملف txt او داتا محملة من جهاز سوكيا 
ونصيحتي لك انتظر لان هذا الموضوع سوف يتم عرضة في اكثر من درس بالتفصيل اما ان كان الموضوع ضروري فيمكنك الدخول معي علي الايميل التالي وان شاء الله ستجد الحل


----------



## علي فؤاد (13 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mostafammy (13 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي فؤاد (14 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم ونرجو تكملة المشور


----------



## lemos2006 (14 مارس 2010)

ان شاء الله سوف نستكمل بقية الدروس في اقرب وقت والتاخير نظرا لظروف العمل


----------



## mostafammy (14 مارس 2010)

ونحن فى إنتظارك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## علي فؤاد (15 مارس 2010)

نحن في انتظارك بشغف


----------



## lemos2006 (15 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اقدم لكم اليوم الدرس الخامس 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/itegdzdokno/05.wmv
وفقنا الله واياكم لما فية خيري الدنيا والاخرة وفي انتظار ردودكم الجميلة


----------



## mostafammy (15 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الدرس الخامس وبارك الله فيك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي فؤاد (16 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ونحن في انتظار الدرس السادس


----------



## w1000 (16 مارس 2010)

جميل فين الدرس السادس


----------



## mostafammy (17 مارس 2010)

???????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## salahleica (17 مارس 2010)

حبيبي ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## lemos2006 (18 مارس 2010)

*ان شاء الله سوف نستكمل بقية الدروس في اقرب وقت والتاخير نظرا لظروف العمل*​


----------



## mostafammy (18 مارس 2010)

وفى إنتظارك ان شاء الله


----------



## سامسامسامسام (20 مارس 2010)

لا تكفي كلمة ابدعت
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## lemos2006 (21 مارس 2010)

الدرس السادس 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/guzoziyozg2/06.wmv
ولاتنسونا من دعائكم وردودكم الجميلة


----------



## mostafammy (21 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز على الدرس السادس 
ولكن لى إستفسار هل هما 6 دروس فقط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## lemos2006 (21 مارس 2010)

الاخ العزيز mostafammy احنا لسة في بداية الشرح والتقيل لم نصلة بعد


----------



## علي فؤاد (21 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي وانت تعرف مدي الحاجة الي تعلم هذا البرنامج الرائع فنرجو منك الاسراع في رفع بقية الدروس


----------



## mostafammy (21 مارس 2010)

ونحن فى إنتظارك زميلنا العزيز


----------



## lemos2006 (23 مارس 2010)

اقدم لكم اليوم الدرس السابع 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/jvyww2thyti/07.avi
اسالكم صالح الدعاء ولاتنسونا من ردودكم الجميلة


----------



## mostafammy (23 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا على الدرس السابع


----------



## علي فؤاد (23 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mostafammy (26 مارس 2010)

فينك يا هندسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ نتمنى تحميل باقى الدروس للاهميه القصوى


----------



## lemos2006 (27 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الدرس الثامن وهو مهم جدا شوف الفيديو وضع الرد المناسب ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم
http://www.mediafire.com/file/yzlofozmmbj/08.avi


----------



## علياء على حمدى (27 مارس 2010)

فتح الله عليم ومتعك بكامل الصحة والعافية 
وزادك من علمه ونفعه لنفسك وللناس
:12::12::12::12::12::12::12:


----------



## mostafammy (27 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك ورفع قدرك وحفظك
وفق الله الجميع لما فيه الخير والفلاح*​


----------



## sayedrashad50 (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## adawi (6 أبريل 2010)

مساكم الله بالخير يا احسن مهندسين في الوطن العربي قليل لما نجد امثالكم الله يكثر من امثالكم جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## يحيى جمال (7 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وبجهودك الجبارة وادامك الله


----------



## abdo hanafy (8 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا ايها المساح المصرى


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (8 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nedal_dr (8 أبريل 2010)

thank you thank you


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (8 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم ورزقك ما تتمني


----------



## lemos2006 (9 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اقدم لكم اليوم الدرس الحادي عشر بعنوان كيفية عمل ملف sdr وهذا هو رابط الدرس
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ycndvmmzmkk/11.avi
وهذا رابط برنامج البرولينك prolink 1.15
http://www.mediafire.com/file/tozj2tzyuwy/ProLINK 1.15.rar
ومرفق مع المشاركة ملف txt بة اول اربع سطور في اي ملف sdr 
اتمني من الله ان يعم النفع للجميع ولاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## السندباد المساحي (9 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## africano800 (9 أبريل 2010)

مشكوور يا اخي


----------



## يحيى جمال (9 أبريل 2010)

الحقيقة يعجزل اللسان عن شكرك اخي الكريم


----------



## يحيى جمال (9 أبريل 2010)

عفوا اللام سقطت سهوا


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (12 أبريل 2010)

*جهد ممتاز*


جهد مميز مشاء الله وعمل غير مسبوق استمر الموضوع شيق معلوم ان التاخير بسبب العمل لكن الشكر واجب ودافع على الاستمرار فى الشرح
استمر ولا تمل فالكثير بانتظارك فعلا برنامج يستحق الشرح لانه من البرامج القديمة ولم يتطرق اليه احد فى الشروحات بهذا الاسلوب المميز فاستمر يا ابن المنيا لهجتك بتقول كده ارجو ان يكون تخمينى صحيح


----------



## lemos2006 (13 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اقدم لكم اليوم الدرس الثاني عشر 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/zcnz3yymnaj/12.avi
وشكر خاص للاخ العضو سامح سمير عبد الظاهر علي الرد الجميل وارجو فعلا ان يكون هناك كثيرين ينتظرون بقية الدروس لاني فعلا حسيت ان محدش مهتم بالبرنامج وعن تخمينك يا اخ سامح عن بلدي فالمسافة بين اسيوط والمنيا ليست بعيدة
ارجو من الله ان يستفيد الجميع وان يوفقنا واياكم لما فية خيري الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## mostafammy (13 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك الرائع وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا 
اما من ناحيه الاهتمام بالبرنامج فالبرنامج رائع ولكن للاسف فالبرنامج ليس مشهور جدا 
كاللاند والسيرفر والسيفل اما من الناحيه العلميه فهو من ادق البرامج المساحيه ولكن للى يعرف البرامج 
واخير اشكرك كل الشكر على مجهودك الطيب واتمنى ان ارى باقى الدروس 
وفقك الله ورزقك ما تتمنى


----------



## السندباد المساحي (13 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (13 أبريل 2010)

مشاء الله درس 12 خلاصة الله يفتح عليك ولا تعتقد انه محدش مهتم لانه كل من يعمل بالمساحة او حتى يهتم بها كثيرا ويعرف الجهد المبذول فى الاعمال المساحية يجب ان يكون مهتم خاصة مع برنامج من اهم البرامج المساحية والتى لم يسبق وجود شرح مميز لها على النت نهائيا 
معلهش البعض بيدخل ويحمل ويمشى لكن داخل نفسه يكن لك كثير من الشكر
لكن ما تقدمه خدمة ممتازة لكل المشتغلين بالمساحة واسيوط بلد العلم لينا جميعا فى الصعيد لها الكثير فى قلوبنا من ذكريات فترة الدراسة


----------



## hng2000 (13 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيراً على الشرح الرائع 
لكن لي سؤال 

انا نزلت نسخة البرنامج الللى انت رفعتها و نسخت المجلدات على السي بتاع الجهاز و حاولت اشغل البرنامج بتظهر لي رسالة خطأ
علماً بأن النظام عندي ويندوز اكس بي 

برجاء المساعدة للفائدة


----------



## حارس المصري (13 أبريل 2010)

نزل نسخة اكس بي قديمة وسوف يعمل معك البرنامج


----------



## hng2000 (13 أبريل 2010)

تقصد بالنسخة القديمة ايه بالظبط ؟؟


----------



## lemos2006 (13 أبريل 2010)

الاخ الفاضل HNG 2000 البرنامج يعمل مع جميع نسخ ال xp وعلي win 7 اخيرا وفية نسخ مابتفتحش فيها البرنامج علي طول ولكن يوجد فايل اسمة dvm.exe ممكن يخليها تشتغل


----------



## mostafammy (13 أبريل 2010)

اقول لحضرتك عن طريق مضمونه 100% انسخ الملف mapsys وضعه فى program file الموجود فى C وهتفتح mapsys من السى هتلاقى ملف اسمه SDRMAP.BAT اعمل له شورت كت على سطح المكتب ثم اضغط عليه دابل كليك وهتلاقيه شغال معاك زى الفل ان شاء الله


----------



## السندباد المساحي (13 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اقدم لكم شرح فيديو كيفية فك الضغط من الملفات التالفة للمهندس محمد علي خميس
http://www.2shared.com/file/12574175/59a94149/_____.html


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (15 أبريل 2010)

*source prolink*



lemos2006 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اقدم لكم اليوم الدرس الحادي عشر بعنوان كيفية عمل ملف sdr وهذا هو رابط الدرس
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/ycndvmmzmkk/11.avi
> وهذا رابط برنامج البرولينك prolink 1.15
> ...



وهذا رابط لتحميل البرنامج كامل للاعداد على الكمبيوتر
http://rapidshare.com/files/376102680/sourcProLINK_1.13.rar.html


----------



## lemos2006 (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اقدم لكم اليوم الدرس الثالث عشر
http://www.mediafire.com/file/5yl5d34ayoj/13.avi
ارجو من الله ان يعم النفع للجميع ولاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## السندباد المساحي (16 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يحيى جمال (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## salahleica (18 أبريل 2010)

*جزيت خيرا*​


----------



## lemos2006 (18 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اقدم لكم اليوم الدرس الرابع عشر
http://www.mediafire.com/file/hgrdjth0yqm/14.avi
ارجو من الله ان يستفيد الجميع وان يوفقنا الله واياكم لما فية خيري الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## علياء على حمدى (18 أبريل 2010)

lemos2006 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/zcnz3yymnaj/12.avi
> وشكر خاص للاخ العضو سامح سمير عبد الظاهر علي الرد الجميل وارجو فعلا ان يكون هناك كثيرين ينتظرون بقية الدروس لاني فعلا حسيت ان محدش مهتم بالبرنامج وعن تخمينك يا اخ سامح عن بلدي فالمسافة بين اسيوط والمنيا ليست بعيدة
> ارجو من الله ان يستفيد الجميع وان يوفقنا واياكم لما فية خيري الدنيا والاخرة


ارجو ان لا يتسرب اليأس الى نفسك
وابتغ فضل الله من عملك
وعملك رائع ومفيد
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## africano800 (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (18 أبريل 2010)

جهد مميز مشكور اخى العزيز


----------



## يحيى جمال (19 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يزيدك ويزيدك وتســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلم على الشرح


----------



## hopakhalifa (21 أبريل 2010)

والله ما قصرت زى الفل بارك الله فيك


----------



## hopakhalifa (21 أبريل 2010)

مشكور حبيبى


----------



## mostafammy (21 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد عبدالعليم (21 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك ونتمنى نشوف باقى الدروس*​


----------



## lemos2006 (22 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اقدم لكم اليوم الدرس الخامس عشر واعذروني علي التاخير لانة والله بسبب ضغط العمل
http://www.mediafire.com/file/1miz5em0jzg/15.avi
ارجو التوفيق لي ولكم ولجميع المسلمين ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## يحيى جمال (23 أبريل 2010)

الثواب على قدر العمل وثوابك واجرك كبير عند الله لمافيه من علم ومعرفة


----------



## mostafammy (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا 
وزاد الله من أمثالك


----------



## africano800 (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## pshl (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## mostafammy (29 أبريل 2010)

????????????????????????????????????


----------



## مساح اوتوكاد (30 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مساح اوتوكاد (1 مايو 2010)

نرجو من الاخ الفاضل محمد لملوم التكرم بشرح طريقة تصحيح الترافرس فى برنامج sdr


----------



## lemos2006 (1 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اسف جدا علس التاخير ولكنة بسبب ظروف العمل والله انا كنت في مامورية ولسة راجع
وان شاء الله سوف نستكمل الشرح ودعواتكم معانا


----------



## سيد ياسر (1 مايو 2010)

thanks


----------



## خالد علي الورشفاني (3 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجدت حل مشكلتي في هذا الوضوع


----------



## يحيى جمال (7 مايو 2010)

ننتظر منك متابعة الدروس


----------



## عمرو72 (15 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عمرو72 (15 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير:77:


----------



## عمرو72 (15 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير انا كنت محتاجه فى شغلى وانت بفضل الله انقذتنى


----------



## حسام الدمرداش (19 مايو 2010)

جعل الله ايامكم نور


----------



## حسام الدمرداش (19 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## mostafammy (19 مايو 2010)

نرجو الاستكمال استاذى


----------



## حسام الدمرداش (19 مايو 2010)

مع الشكر


----------



## حسام الدمرداش (19 مايو 2010)

جهد ممتاز وشكرا


----------



## wmanr (7 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على هذا العمل الرائع وفقك اللة


----------



## المساح الفرعونى (7 يونيو 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا وننتظر منكم المزيد


----------



## محمد الفجال (7 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## alboush (8 يونيو 2010)

الاخ الكريم:
الحقيقة انا اتابع ملفاتك اول باول وانا من المستخدمين لهذا البرنامج الذي لايعرف قيمته الا من يتقنه واهنأك على الاسلوب المميز في الشرح وبانتظار المستوى المتقدم
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد جهاد محمود (8 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عمر همام عبد الموج (16 يونيو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ahmed samw (29 يونيو 2010)

نشكرك على الأستجابة وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohamedfarouq77 (29 يونيو 2010)

‏mohamedfarouq77


----------



## surveyor_sayed (29 يونيو 2010)

أنا الينكآت مش شغاله عندى بتآعت الدروس كلها ياريت ترفعها علي سيرفر تآنى إذا سمحت ياهندسه وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## surveyor_sayed (29 يونيو 2010)

هى اللينكآت شغاله يآجمآعه يآريت حد يجآوبني


----------



## mohamedazab (29 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (29 يونيو 2010)

تم ثبيت الموضوع لاهميته 
ونرجو رفع نسخة من البرنامج علي 
المنتدي
باراك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (30 يونيو 2010)

كما نرجو من الاخ الكريم
رفع الروابط علي سيرفر اخره
ورفع البرنامج حتي تكتمل الفكرة
باراك الله فيك


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (30 يونيو 2010)

جارى التحميل جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (3 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## يحيىدياب (4 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا بما افدتنا به


----------



## يحيىدياب (4 يوليو 2010)

اريد معرفة ادخال النقاط الىالبرنامج ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## lemos2006 (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
شكرا جزيلا لكل اخواننا الكرام واعضاء المنتدي علي الردود الجميلة 
وهذا رابط البرنامج نفسة
http://www.2shared.com/file/oyMdoYIJ/SDR-WINXP.html
وان شاء الله شوف اكمل رفع الدروس علي سيرفر اخر


----------



## lemos2006 (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
تم رفع اول ثلاث دروس علي الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/account/home.jsp?sId=rPUz2EMtxuaii4QV&hlfid=337968304
وسوف يتم استكمال رفع بقية الدروس علي نفس الرابط


----------



## lemos2006 (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
تم رفع الدرس الرابع والخامس والسادس علي الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/account/home....lfid=337968304
وسوف يتم استكمال رفع بقية الدروس علي نفس الرابط


----------



## mostafammy (11 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك ولكن لى استفسار؟؟؟
هل الـ 15 محاضره هم شرح للبرنامج ام هناك دروس اخرى


----------



## مهندس حافظ السكري (14 يوليو 2010)

لا يتسنى لي تنزيل البرنامج


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (14 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (15 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## lemos2006 (21 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
تم رفع الدرس السابع والثامن علي الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/account/home....lfid=337968304
وسوف يتم استكمال رفع بقية الدروس علي نفس الرابط*​


----------



## البشمهندس حودة (24 يوليو 2010)

_باختصااااار كتبت فأبدعت ؛ و نثرت مواضيعك هنا و هناك_
_و تمايلت صور الكلمات و هى مرتدية كامل زينتها و فى أوج بهجتها_
_قرأتها مرارا و لم أمل بل ازددت انبهارا و احتراما لموضوعك الراقى_
_دعنى أخبرك سرا : " مواضيعك دائمااا تجذبنى الى هناااااااا__ "
__أعشق سحرها و قراءتها و المكوث بين ظلالها الوارفة_
_تقبل مرورى و سلامى و تحياتي_


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (25 يوليو 2010)

ان المهندس حودة قال مانريد ان نقوله لك يااخى رجاء استكمال بقى الدروس


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (25 يوليو 2010)

هل يمكن عمل قطاعات وحساب الكميات بهذا البرنامج يااخى


----------



## علي فؤاد (26 يوليو 2010)

فين باقي المحاضرات


----------



## lemos2006 (27 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
بتوفيق الله تم الانتهاء من رفع جميع المحاضرات علي نفس الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/zcGE5C8n/sharing.html?rnd=49
وشكر خاص للبشمهندس حودة علي الرد الاكثر من رائع وفقني الله واياكم لما فية خيري الدنيا والاخرة
وللاخ ياسر محمد البرنامج يحسب الكميات ويخرج قطاعات ويصمم طرق وان شاء الله سوف احاول استكمال شرحة في القريب العاجل


----------



## علي فؤاد (31 يوليو 2010)

الله يوفقك ونحن بانتظار بقية الشرح


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (31 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك يااخي على اهتمامك وعلى ردودك الجميله


----------



## ماندور (1 أغسطس 2010)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## BAHAA NASR (24 سبتمبر 2010)

نشكرك على المجهود الرائع
وهل توجود دروس اخرى


----------



## essa-92 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## fhamm (8 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعل اعمالك الصالحة كثيرة كثيرة دئما


----------



## fhamm (8 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعل لك ظلا يوم لا ظل الا ظله


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حسين رشوان (15 أكتوبر 2010)

البرنامج لا يفتح


----------



## حسين رشوان (15 أكتوبر 2010)

الرجاء الافاده يا ساده


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

* يااخى رجاء استكمال بقى الدروس*​


----------



## surveyor 1983 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوردينة$منة (2 ديسمبر 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء اريد نسخة من برنامج ال sdr للاهمية مع شرح كيفية تسطيبها علي وندوز فيستا


----------



## mghebib (24 ديسمبر 2010)

merci beaucoupppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## hng2000 (8 مارس 2011)

نسخة البرنامج 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/0zioojmzygz/SDR_WINXP.rar


----------



## Eng_RMS (8 أبريل 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية والثواب


----------



## mohamed ah (8 أبريل 2011)

اخى الفاضل الدرس الرابع حاولت مران عديدة ولكن التحميل لايكتمل ارجو وضعة من جديد ارجوك


----------



## mohamed ah (14 أبريل 2011)

اخوانى الكرام جزاكم اللة خيرا اللى يوجد عندة الدرس الرابع يرفعة ضرورى


----------



## mohamed ah (23 أبريل 2011)

ارجوكم الدرس الرابع احبتى فى اللة


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (24 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك مشكووووور


----------



## hussein ahmed nour (24 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يجزيك عنا خير


----------



## hussein ahmed nour (24 أبريل 2011)

اللهم اعطى كل منفقا سلفا


----------



## mohamed ah (25 أبريل 2011)

ارجو من اخوتى الافاضل من عندة الدرس الرابع يرفعة لانى حاولت مرارا ولكن لايكتمل وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## egyptian_surveyor (25 أبريل 2011)

تفضل اخي الكريم رابط الدرس الرابع
http://www.mediafire.com/file/718e0l9rcwhm3uu/4.wmv


----------



## mohamed ah (25 أبريل 2011)

واللة ياخى الكريم بحمل فية من الصبح ويقف عند 20 ولا يكمل محاولات كثيرة ونفس النتيجة


----------



## agtopo_gafsa (24 مايو 2011)

mercie beaucoup


----------



## صبحي النجار (25 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي


----------



## عزت محروس (25 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا واكثر من امثالك


----------



## جمال شاور (26 مايو 2011)

الله يسعدك ويحفظك برعايته


----------



## youssryali (5 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيرا


----------



## mourad180 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

chokraaaaaaaaaan


----------



## علي فؤاد (6 أكتوبر 2011)

سؤال في ال sdr
ليه لما بصدر كنتور بيطلعلي الكنتور 2d وكمان ارتفاع الخط بصفر ومش في مكانه


----------



## ahmed elyamany (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## علي فؤاد (6 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t185858-21.html#ixzz1a5ibWk4C


سؤال في ال sdr
ليه لما بصدر كنتور بيطلعلي الكنتور 2d وكمان ارتفاع الخط بصفر ومش في مكانه


----------



## علي فؤاد (6 أكتوبر 2011)

سؤال في ال sdr
ليه لما بصدر كنتور بيطلعلي الكنتور 2d وكمان ارتفاع الخط بصفر ومش في مكانه


----------



## MOAIYED (6 أكتوبر 2011)

مششششششششششششششششششششكووووووووووووووووووووووووررر


----------



## علي فؤاد (8 أكتوبر 2011)

عايزين شرح البرنامج اللي عنده يرفعه


----------



## علي فؤاد (9 أكتوبر 2011)

ليه لما بصدر كنتور بيطلعلي الكنتور 2d وكمان ارتفاع الخط بصفر ومش في مكانه


----------



## علي فؤاد (9 أكتوبر 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## علي فؤاد (9 أكتوبر 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## مصري مصري 1 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

مليار شكرا لحضرتك مش الف بس وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## metkal (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله عنا كل الخير*


----------



## علي فؤاد (22 أكتوبر 2011)

لا اله الا الله 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## walid0127098538 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

علياء على حمدى قال:


> ارجو ان لا يتسرب اليأس الى نفسك
> وابتغ فضل الله من عملك
> وعملك رائع ومفيد
> وجزاك الله كل خير




انا واحد متابع الموضوع بجد جامد جدا البرنامج ده كانوا فى شركه المقاولات المصريه مختار ابراهيم سابقا
اداره المساحه عاملين عليه حظر جامد اوووى وحوارات ومحدش يعرفه ولا اي حد يعرف يتعلمه

وانا منتظر منك كل جديد

وفقك الله لما فيه الخير والصواب


----------



## علي فؤاد (24 أكتوبر 2011)

لا اله الا الله 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## ammarizzo (29 أكتوبر 2011)

وانا اكثرهم شكراً وامتناناً....,,,,
وتسلم يا رائع


----------



## سمير محمد بوادى (25 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ..مشكور على البرنامج الرائع لكن انا عملة زى حضرتك ما قولة فى طريقة التشغيل وطلعة ملف sdr.mab.dat على سطح المكتب لكن الرنامج لم يعمل معى ..ارجو من الاخوة اللى شغلو البرنامج يفيدونى وجزاهم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد ابراهيم الباز (2 يناير 2012)

شكرا جدا(بصراحة الفيديو هايل)


----------



## abdelrahmy (3 يناير 2012)

البرنامج يعمل فقط على نظام XP لان معظم هذه البرامج نسجة خاصة بالوندوز لا يتم تحديثها
وبواسطة نظام الـ Dos يمكن تحويل نظام التشغيل مثلا من Win 32 Bit إلى Win 16 Bit 
والله أعلم
يمكن أن تدخل على موقع Youtube لترى بعض التجارب وأنتبه للوقت !!!!


----------



## مهندس معايرة (14 مارس 2012)

*الفرق بين الواحق avi & wmv*

الأخوة الكرام

الدروس من 1- 7 و التي لها اللاحقة wmv استطعت فتحها بشكل طبيعي أما بقية الدروس و هي ملفات الفيديو التي لها اللاحقة avi لم استطع مشاهدتها على شكل فيديو ( أي صوت فقط بدون صورة ) 

أرجو المساعدة من الأخوة لأتمكن من مشاهدة الدروس صوت و صورة و بارك الله فيكم 


مع العلم أنني استخدم الويندوز ميديا بلاير


----------



## matmoura (7 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك على هدا العمل المميز . ولكن انا لا استطيع تحميل المرنامج . لو تكرمت علينا برابط البرنامج 
و شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## mohamed2025 (30 يوليو 2013)

merci........................


----------



## mohamed2025 (3 أغسطس 2013)

merci..........


----------

